# Wal-Mart cake



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Okay so this is how I imagine this conversation went:
Walmart Employee: 'Hello 'dis be Walmarts, how can I help you?'
Customer: 'I would like to order a cake for a going away party this week.'
Walmart Employee: 'What you want on da cake?'
Customer: 'Best Wishes Suzanne' and underneath that 'We will miss you.'

STOP LAUGHING!
You can't fix stupid!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I bet that was the Price Wal-mart!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was pretty funny!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

mikevanwilder said:


> I bet that was the Price Wal-mart!  :mrgreen:


 :lol: i learned awhile ago, if you want a quick pick me up and want to feel better about yourself and your life, go to the walmart in price :mrgreen: o-||


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

kill_'em_all said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > I bet that was the Price Wal-mart!  :mrgreen:
> ...


LMAO! You've got that right. However, in my travels around this great country, I have honestly found one Wal-Mart that tops the one in Price- it's in Beckley, WV.


----------

